# Thymolated syrup: grams/gallon



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry, I only know it in milli-moles.(So Randy Oliver says I am not a beekeeper(no beekeepers measure in milli-moles))

Actually, it is easier to dose that way.

Crazy Roland


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Randy Oliver's site gives a formulation for a 0.25 g/Gal (I think this is the 0.44 mMole mix). There was some research a couple years back that showed the effect of thymol on mites as fed to larvae in syrup, and it was a significantly stronger concentration than the Oliver recipe.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

My "seat of the pants feel" is that .44 milli-moles is around the solubility limit, and using more without an emulsifier leaves crystals that come to the surface when mixed.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

30g of thymol crystals dissolved in 150 of surgical spirit or isopropyl alcohol.........will keep indefinately and you add up to five ml of this per gallon of syrup feed,or if to simply stop fermentation 5ml per 3 gallons.

I got this from another forum, http://www.beekeepingforum.co.uk/showpost.php?p=49691&postcount=44 
I have only been using this for a month so no feedback yet.


----------

